# API Test Kit -- Leaky Caps?



## animal chin (Feb 13, 2008)

When performing my API Nitrate test, and shaking for one minute after adding the second solution, my test tubes leak all over. I have to wrap the test tube in a towel when I mix it and after one minute, I lose 10-25% of the solution in the test tube.

I got two new ones with an API KH/GH test kit and they have the same problem, even when gently inverting once or twice after each drop of a KH test (though I don't lose as much solution with these).

Am I doing something wrong? I try to put the cap on tightly and all the way, and I air dry them after rinsing them out after each use -- no dishwasher or anything.

Can I order better vials or better caps somewhere?

Thanks,

ac


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

LMAO!!

I have the same issue. You must be shaking it too hard to lose 10% to 25%. It must be hilarious watching you shake them like crazy

Scenario:

(Mom walks in)

*Omg (Your Name Here)! I heard rumors but I didn't know it was true! No more brownies!!*

Anyhow. I've found out that you're suppose to shake it but not as hard as you might think. You're just turning them upside down and rightside up a few times.

The only tests that requires a lot of shaking is the nitrate, but do that though. The solution just needs to be mixed a lot.

I'm going ot try another one and shake it really hard and see if the results come out differently.

But yes, they do leak. Would have thought that since they require you to shake it, they would have at least made it leak proof? That's the world for you.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep! Just tested it. 

Test 1. I just turned it up and down a couple of times.

Test 2. Shake it like mad!

-------

Same results but this is what I've found:

test 1 shows the result slower, test 2 shows the result a lot faster. But they both eventually showed the same result.


----------



## NwFishinfool (May 4, 2007)

AC,

I have some API kits as well as some from Hagen. I tend to use the tubes from the Hagen kits for all my testing since they do not leak so much. The hagen caps fit inside the tube and seal around the top of the tube. 

Mike


----------



## animal chin (Feb 13, 2008)

Natty,

Very funny, even though it's been a long time since I lived with Mom. Anyway, shaking too hard is the obvious culprit, but it's annoying they even leak a little when only inverting a few times. At least enough to get the outside of the vial wet.

Mike,

Thanks for the info. I've tried to track down some replacement vials and/or caps, but haven't had any luck. Now with a specific brand to look for, maybe I will have better luck.

Another thought...the test kit instructions say not to use your finger over the vial, but I'm considering trying it. Do you think that would really skew the results?


----------



## animal chin (Feb 13, 2008)

Found these replacement tubes. A little more than I though I would spend, but I might give them a try.

EDIT -- Just found them cheaper at Big Al's and ordered a few. 

Thanks again!

ac


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

There's actually an idea that I have that wouldn't need you to actually buy new test tubes. But since you bought it already. Oh well!

I'll test that idea now and tell you the results.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

IT WORKS!!!!

Its actually a lot more efficient than I thought too! I'm actually going to use this method.

With this method you don't need to buy new test tubes and removing the cap is also extremely fast and easy.

I'll edit this and post pictures in a second. If I were you I'd cancel your order. It's seriously not worth it.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

*MY METHOD* (Recently found so you don't have to trip about the API test tube caps from leaking and going out and spending more of your precious $$)

This method is almost leak proof especially if you press firmly. I even tried shaking it upside down with all the water on the plastic slip and it still works with VERY little water leaking (I actually didn't have any leak but almost did)

*Pros:*
- Unlike the caps that came with API, you don't have to twist and pull to get them off, you just slip it right off and when you want to close you slip it right over the top again!

- Cheap? It can't get cheaper than this unless plastic is a rare material where you come from :hihi: 

- Definately much better and almost leak proof, at least from my tests. MUST press firmly. Not too hard, just firm.

*Cons:*
- If you don't press firmly enough it might come off while you shake it.

That's about it....

Here's how I did it:

1. You need some plastic sheets, like those found on salad container tops like the one shown in the picture. You can find that anywhere! Just make sure its a flat surface and thin! I think a thin sheet will help by flexing itself over the opening more than one that isn't flexible.










2. Cut out a square or circle that is a little bigger than the test tube opening. Then place it over...










3. Hold it like this and shake! You can even shake it upside down even though the percentage of leakage is higher.



















With this, you don't really have to care which cap comes with the tube!

*EDIT*

*I just shook the crap out of the test tube with this method and not a SINGLE drop leaked. Thank you for bring up this problem, I just gave myself a solution on a problem that I, myself, have had problems with!*

*whichever way you choose, GL! I'm happy as it is! Yay! no more leaking and twisting the cap to close and open!!*


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Wouldn't that method work the same with the caps on? Finger on top, thumb on bottom, shake that way? 
I didn't have much leaking problems like that.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

tropicalfish said:


> Wouldn't that method work the same with the caps on? Finger on top, thumb on bottom, shake that way?
> I didn't have much leaking problems like that.


Still spilled. I would have thought so too but it didn't help, at least in my case.


----------



## Sandman333 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine seem to do acceptably with some pressure on the cap. I only have enough leakage to show a little bit of color between the cap and the tube. Then again, I haven't really tested it in a while, and last I did the caps were pretty new. Perhaps they degrade.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Sandman333 said:


> Mine seem to do acceptably with some pressure on the cap. I only have enough leakage to show a little bit of color between the cap and the tube. Then again, I haven't really tested it in a while, and last I did the caps were pretty new. Perhaps they degrade.


Only got my test kit for a few weeks and they were leaking from the beginning.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hum ... there's a whole lot of shakin' goin' on ... http://youtube.com/watch?v=-Xb8zf43l_w


----------

